# Email warning



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

If you get an email with a Subject line that reads *"Nude Photos of Nancy Pelosi,"* don't open it. 
It could contain nude photos of Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

NO NO NOOOOOO


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL Thank you Karson I needed a good laugh .


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Karson, you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

She looks bad enough with clothes on, I can't imagine her without ;-)) Thanks )


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yeah, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't open an email with that header…. but thanks for the warning anyways


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Look for scraps to make stuff with… ;o)

Very funny and I passed it on…......


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

But she is so dang sexy !!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks karson !
that would be some spam .


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't wait ... if someone gets the email send it to me RIGHT AWAY


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Too Late- ARRRRGH MY EYES!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's true.

I heard a guy in New Jersey made the mistake of opening that email, and ended up drilling his eyes out with a forstner bit!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

roflmao, to funny


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

Ahh…..

Never mind


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Man, that would definitely leave a mark! I wouldn't look at that with Obama's eyes!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't look with Bill Clinton's eyes ;-)) !!!!!!!!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh No ….I just pictured it….

Help!

its burning…...........burrrrrrnnnnnniiinng…......


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Now that is funny! What a horrifying thought!


----------



## akdale (Aug 13, 2009)

Even the thought of it makes me wish for amnesia


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks,
Now my brain feels dirty.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Karson,

You are lucky that someone though enough of you to send you that e-mail.

Otherwise, you wouldn't open it, because you don't know the sender.

That is the rule of e-mail.

W. Kirk Crawford
Tularosa, New Mexico


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Thanks for starting my week out with a good laugh , Karson ! : ) *
Actually , she's pretty hot for being nearly 70 years old ! LOL


----------



## beefonrocks (May 11, 2009)

Had to pass your warning along to my friends, this message needs to get out to everyone!

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw bigfoot once and it was not grizzman, it was her. Except for the dress of course.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

can't be any worse then some of the nude sarah palin photos floating around the internet.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

A U.S. Marine squad was marching north of Fallujah when they came upon an Iraqi terrorist, badly injured and unconscious. On the opposite side of the road was an American Marine in a similar but less serious state.
The Marine was conscious and alert and as first aid was given to both men, the squad leader asked the injured Marine what had happened.
The Marine reported, "I was heavily armed and moving north along the highway here, and coming south was a heavily armed insurgent. We saw each other and both took cover in the ditches along the road. I yelled
to him that Saddam Hussein was a miserable, low life scum bag who got what he deserved, and he yelled back that Ted Kennedy is a fat, good-for-nothing, left wing liberal drunk who doesn't know how to drive.
So I said that Osama Bin Laden dresses and acts like a frigid, mean-spirited lesbian! He retaliated by yelling, "Oh yeah? Well, so does Nancy Pelosi! "And, there we were, in the middle of the road, shaking hands, when a truck hit us."


----------



## DocStock (Jul 4, 2009)

I think we have a breakthrough in therapy for the men addicted to porn… I think if you showed them this Pelosi stuff it would be an instant cure…LOL


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh Karson.

"Despite how the conflict has been portrayed by our glorious media, if you gave any U.S. soldier a gun with two bullets in it, and he found himself in an elevator with Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid and Osama bin Laden, there's a good chance that Nancy Pelosi would get shot twice, and Harry Reid and bin Laden would be strangled to death."- David Feherty


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO…............................Dan, email coming your way…............Hot stuff…............LOL


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

After reading this yesterday I sent a letter to my congressman asking if this could be outlawed. He told me today he believes it already is!!!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

TopamaxSurvivor posted, "I wouldn't look with Bill Clinton's eyes ;-)) !!!!!!!!"

Call me crazy, but I am sure that Bill has a T-shirt that says, "Been there, done that, got this crappy T-shirt."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't do much of anything that Bill Clinton stoops to ;-))


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I never should have checked this link again tonight. After seeing the last 2 pics I am affraid I will never get to sleep!!!!!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Nancy Pelosi the woman everyone loves to hate.


----------



## Timbot (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure any type of nude Nancy Pelosi picture will cause your computer monitor to explode.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Ugh! This is Bad, very Bad…Terrifyingly Awful…(Must…get…images…out…of…head…!)


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

So much for the thought of keeping any sort of food down today.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I fell for the Janet Reno one awhile back…had to burn my computer.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

Dan, all was funny until you got ugly acting with the photos. It's all fun and games till somebody loses there site!

Lumberjocks is a place for people to get together and share woodworking projects, tips and also share a little humor.

There is nothing funny about scarring people for life.

Young or old, you have to prepare someone for that. It's like driving up on a car accident.

The thought of *Nude Nacy *was bad enough, now you have gone to far!!!

What is going to happen if some young lumberjock happens across these pics. You have ruined the lingerie section of the sears catalog forever!!! 

Thanks Karson this has made my day.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A nun, badly needing to use to the restroom, walked into a local Hooters. The place was hopping with music and loud conversation and every once in a while the lights would turn off. Each time the lights would go out, the place would erupt into cheers. However, when the revelers saw the nun, the room went dead silent.

She walked up to the bartender, and asked, "May I please use the restroom? The bartender replied, "OK, but I should warn you that there is a statue of a naked man in there wearing only a fig leaf."

"Well, in that case I'll just look the other way," said the nun.

So, the bartender showed the nun to the back of the restaurant, and she preceded to the restroom. After a few minutes, she came back out, and the whole place stopped just long enough to give the nun a loud round of applause.

She went to the bartender and said, "Sir, I don't understand. Why did they applaud for me just because I went to the restroom?"

"Well, now they know you're one of us," said the bartender, "Would you like a drink?"

"But, I still don't understand," said the puzzled nun.

"You see," laughed the bartender, "every time the fig leaf on the statue is lifted up, the lights go out. Now, how about that drink?"


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL !!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Ewwww….


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I just forgot about this and it is back

Ug


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Dan..picture without a name who is she?


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

That is too funny! Thanks Karson, a good way to start my day with a laugh.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

...
...
STRIP CHESS … New game for seniors everywhere


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Wonder how many BIG FAT OLD LJ's would look better?
Pretty sorry one must attack a person like that, whats next burning crosses and pointed hoods?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this was a big internet topic today


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks to those few pictures above I wont be able to close my eyes for about a week lol


----------

